
13 reasons for UML’s descent into darkness - nickb
http://littletutorials.com/2008/05/15/13-reasons-for-umls-descent-into-darkness/
======
mike_organon
If found #7 to be the most interesting, even beyond UML. "Pictures prove to be
good at sharing ideas and allowing people to visualize concepts. But in the
end words are better at describing the fine details." The same applies to many
"visual programming" tools. If the text-based language is expressive enough,
and doesn't need excessive boilerplate, that would be more effective and
accurate than visual programming.

------
edw519
UML's sole purpose is to make people who do not know what they are doing
appear as if they do.

How else could pay someone $50,000 per year and bill them out at $150 per hour
without them actually doing anything?

